# Parents 50th Wedding Ann. label



## docbee (May 8, 2007)

Here is the label I have made for my parent's wedding anniversary. Going to put them on a few of my Symphony bottles since they will be the only ones ready for first weekend in June.


----------



## jobe05 (May 8, 2007)

What a tremendous label!





























'Your going gonna get the favorite child for a day award!


----------



## docbee (May 8, 2007)

LOL I am probably going to get that award anyway since out of four children I am paying the lion share of this celebration. But they are so worth it after the crap they had to endure with my first wife.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2007)

Very nice doc!


----------



## JimCook (May 8, 2007)

Very classy - I'm sure they'll love it. 
- Jim


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2007)

I know that they will cherish that doc. Great job


----------



## scotty (May 9, 2007)

Really great-- i like it a lot. It is heart warmimg.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 9, 2007)

Great Label Doc, im sure you will make there day!


----------



## Randy1 (May 9, 2007)

Awesome label, doc.


----------



## geocorn (May 9, 2007)

Great label!!!!!


Sounds like you and I had the same first wife.


----------



## bj4271 (May 9, 2007)

Super job, Doc.


----------



## kutya (May 9, 2007)

nice label doc. I did one for my inlaws this year 50 years is quite a feat... jh


----------



## PolishWineP (May 12, 2007)

What a great label!


----------



## Trigham (May 13, 2007)

Very nice label indeed,



you have inspired me to make one for my first anniversary which will come up in August 2007, and ill show it to you all when its done, then ill show you whatI do for my fifty year anniversary in august of 2057. I hope everyone will still be around then to see it!!!


----------



## trashy (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if my dad, the Southern Baptist pastor, would be able to appreciate the label this August for his 50th anniversary, considering the contents of the bottle? 

Nah, it would be a waste of good wine. I'll just stick with the cake, food and slideshow/video....

hehe*Edited by: trashy *


----------

